# 10 Free Spins, No Deposit Required



## pjotter (Jun 7, 2011)

Starting from today you can get 10 free spins in their popular NetEnt Slot, Flowers (No deposit required to receive the free spins)!!

*Get 10 Free Spins from Bet24 Casino on Flowers now!*

How do you get the Free Spins on Flowers?
The 10 Free Spins from Bet24 Casino has already been added to your account if you are eligible for the bonus. I guess most players having an account here will find the free spins having been added to your account. To check if you have received the free spins simply by logging in to your Bet24 Casino account and check the NetEnt video game Flowers, no download required! You will then get a pop up saying that you have received 10 Free Spins, No Deposit Required if you are eligble!

Read more on *Casino Bonus News* (deeplink to free spins offer description)!


----------

